# Sweet Potato Wedges/Fries w/dipping sauce.



## SlvrBulletv6 (Aug 8, 2005)

This past week I encountered some sweet potato fries at a restaurant which uses ketchup as the dipping sauce.

But then at another restaurant, they had sweet potato wedges, and used some kind of mayonaise with some herbs (can't taste what it was) as the dipping sauce.

Does anyone have a good sweet potato fries/wedges recipe, and good dipping sauce recipe to go with it as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't.. sorry.

Sure sounds good!

WELCOME TO THE GROUP!


----------



## SlvrBulletv6 (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you!  I just stumbled upon this forum and find it very informative.


----------



## msalper (Aug 9, 2005)

*Mustard Sauce*

I like popato fries with mustard... Here is arecipe of Mustard Sauce if you like it...

1 tbsp butter
1 cup cream
1 1/2 tbsp flour
1 tbsp mustard
1 clove of garlic
lemon juice, blackpepper and salt
-------------------------------
Heat the butter in medium saucepan. Add the garlic and fry by stirring at times... Take the saucepan from the fire. Add flour, pepper and salt. Stir until smooth...Then add the cream first and mustard...Stir and let absorb well...
Pu the saucepan on low heat again and cook until thicken and smooth... Take it from the fire and add lemonjuice...



By the Way... WELCOME TO DC!!!


----------

